# Quick Minnow Container



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I bought one of those Quick Minnow Containers where you can get the minnow out and not get your hands all wet, plus it's easy to carry when you wade. I tried it out at home with some dead minnows I had in the freezer, and it doesn't seem to work. I only put a few in there, but I figured at some point when using it, I'd be down to a few and it should still work. Does it matter if they are dead? I'm just tipping it down, and trying to get the minnow to the top like the instructions said. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

IT WORKS BETTER W/LIVE MINNIES..FIRST PUT EM IN YOUR MOUTH TO WARM EM UP THEN TRY IT


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't follow Argee's advice if using shiners...Shortdrift says they don't taste too good.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I just got one last fall. Did you have the cap with the holes in it on the end? It worked pretty well for me. The downside I saw was in transporting them to your location. Maybe oxygen tablets would help, but quite a few minnows died on the trip from the bait store to the stream. 

Joel


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

never had a problem with mine.worked great.don't fill it over about 1/2 full..too much water in it,and it won't work properly.in cold weather,i've kept 2 dozen minnies in it for a few hours without changing water.
throw an o2 tab in and they should last for several hours.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The cap has holes, and then another cap doesn't have holes. I'm going to give it a shot today with live minnows, let's see how it works. Oh yeah, where do you get those oxygen tablets?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

most bait/tackle shops have the o2 tabs.


----------

